# Beste heilerklasse?! Druide? Paladin? Priester? oder Schamane?



## rfreitag89 (12. November 2007)

Ich habe ein kleines problemchen^^ Ich spiele nur zu gerne heilerklassen nur leider stehe in im Zwiespalt mit mir selbst XD
Nur leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welche die beste Heilerklasse ist..aus diesen Grund efrage ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schreibt mir mal bitte welchje eurer Meinung nach die BESTE Heilerklasse ist. Aber denkt bitte auch an die Nachteile dieser Klassen^^


----------



## chrisil (12. November 2007)

hi,
naja musste gucken was du haben willst... also der pala is der beste single target healer.(und geht fast nie oom). druide naja wenn dirn baum gefällt... der schamane ich spiel selber einen(zwar verstärker aber was solls) is nich so das wahre wenn man healt. bleibt nur der der priester. der is aber ja scho fast fürs healen geboren ;-) musste gucken was du spielen willst und welcher spiel typ dir am meisten liegt -------> alle können ja healen

mfg chrisil


----------



## killix3 (12. November 2007)

rfreitag89 schrieb:


> Druide? Paladin? Priester? oder Schamane?



lol und die Haupt-Heilerklasse nicht in erwähgung ziehen  



Edith: Den priester natürlich ihr pappnasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte er nich in der überschrift :>


----------



## mazze3333 (12. November 2007)

killix3 schrieb:


> lol und die Haupt-Heilerklasse nicht in erwähgung ziehen



welche denn???


----------



## Xendrian (12. November 2007)

Druiden heilen mehr mit Hots und in eiener Lustigen Baumform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner meinung nach eher für Raidsupport gedacht, aber in normal form durchaus mit "Healing Touch" einer der stärksten Heals.

Paladin ist meiner meinung nach einer der besten Target heiler, mit ordentlich + Heal und Spell crit heilste locker alles mit Flash heals weg und gehst (kaum) oom, bekommt ne gruppe schnell viel schaden haste verloren.

Der Priester ist so nen Allround ding würd ich sagen, Gruppenheilung, flash heal, Große Heilung, eigentlich alles dabei. Nur Irgendwie wird der Priester in seiener Heiltätigkeit etwas vertrieben durch den Pala (zumindest merke ich das auf unserm server bisschen)

Der Schamane ist sowohl für Gruppenheal als auch für targetheal gut zu gebrauchen, allerdings MT heilung ist ne krasse geschichte, die Spells kosten IRRE viel mana und gehst fix oom, dafür für den Raid mit Kettenheilung doch sehr nützlich.

Statment: Ich selbst zock nen Healschami und bin ganz zufrieden. Jeder Heiler hat für die jeweilige Sitation seine stärken, aber der Priester ist halt mein persöhnlicher Favorite, aber so kacke zu lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach das beste draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SoLong Xen


----------



## chopi (12. November 2007)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> welche denn???



will ich jetzt aber auch wissen^^ schurke? mage? warlock? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (12. November 2007)

Also ich finde den Holy Pala sehr gut er macht wenig agro, kann ewig heilen^^
Und wenn n einzelner mob durchrennt zum mage kannste ihn abfangen, denn mit platte hällste halt doch einiges aus^^
Und bei den Blutelfen kannste immernoch ne mananotreserve haben durch die fertigkeit mana zu entziehn und danach zu gewinnen.
Bei den Allys denk mal n Draenai Pala die haben ja glaub ne Heal fertigkeit.

Du hast als Pala jedoch kein gruppenheal oder HoT...
Wenn die Gruppe schnell viel schaden bekommt biste verloren.

Du kanst mit einigen Einschränkungen auch negative effekte aufheben, ist auch öfters praktisch.

Aber darüber kann man sich wieder ewig streiten so wie in hundert andren threads =)

MFG Semrak

PS: Nieder mit den Allys^^


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (12. November 2007)

Also hier mal wie ich das bisher so beobachtet hab. Falls sich ein überzeugter Spieler der anderen Klassen hierdurch irgendwie "heruntergespielt/beleidigt" vorkommt, ich kenne "deine" Klasse halt nicht so gut wie du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paladin
+ dank Illumination & Co. gut darin, ein einziges Ziel ausdauernd zu heilen; Heilskills auch stark genug, um gegen Boss-Schaden anzukommen
- kommt wegen fehlender HoTs und Gruppenheilung ins Schleudern, wenn mehrere Ziele mittleren oder schweren Schaden nehmen

Druide
+ verfügt über mindestens einen HoT und glaub ich auch Gruppenheilung, heilt gut gegen Trashmobs
- laut Aussage eines Druidenspielers (!) sind die Heilskills teilweise zu schwach, um effektiv/schnell genug gegen schwere Treffer anzukommen

Priester
Ich glaube hier erübrigt sich die Diskussion...
+ kleine Heilung, große Heilung, dicke Heilung, dünne Heilung, HoTs, Gruppenheilung, Manaregeneration, alles was du willst
- nach Aussage vieler Priesterspieler ist für das Solospiel eine Schattenskillung notwendig, was deine Heilkraft einschränkt bzw. anderes Equip erfordert

Schamane
+ verfügt über Gruppenheilung und heilende Totems, ähnlich wie beim Druiden liegt die Stärke hier im Trashmob-Heilen
- relativ ineffektiver Manaumsatz, besonders bei längeren Bosskämpfen nicht ausdauernd genug

Beruht wie gesagt alles nur auf eigenen Beobachtungen, habe Priester und Schamane bis jetzt auch nur auf 40 bzw. 20. Wie gesagt: Nicht flamen, richtigstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (12. November 2007)

also ich nehme gerne heal palas und heal schamis mit und priester find ich nicht so gut da gefällt mir ein pala oder ein schami besser
also wie gesagt pala oder schami


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

[guest1 - das original] hat das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst ich habe bisher alles also schamiheal, priestheal, palaheal und druidheal gespielt und red jetzt so ein bisschen aus dem nähkästchen:

Schami: keine besonders effektiven zauber was verhältnis von heal/casting_time/mana angeht aber guter sekundärheiler

Priester: das ungeschlagene ass im heal aber schwerer als die anderen klassen hochzuspielen und halten auch im gegensatz zu schamis/palas/druiden nichts aus

Druiden: sehr effektive HOT´s (übrigens zwei genau genommen) was das grp-healing leichter macht, weil man bei trashmobs nur am anfang aufmerksam sein muss und dann vllt. sogar noch schaden beisteuern kann..... außerdem meiner meinung nach die beste klasse für nichtgeskilltes heilen

Palas: vor allem im 2on2 arena mit einem krieger oder was auch sonst immer sehr effektiv, einen kann man im raid immer gebrauchen (zwei auf dem MT kann wegen den siegeln sehr vorteilhaft sein) aber wie gesagt wenn die ganze gruppe schaden kriegt oder meinetwegen 3 von 5 mann ist er "verloren"


----------



## rfreitag89 (12. November 2007)

Also erstmal GROßEN Dank an Euch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr habt mir sehr sehr sher gut geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

kein problem hab ich - und sicherlich auch die anderen - gern gemacht


----------



## Semrak (12. November 2007)

Und was nimmste nun^^?

MFG Semrak


----------



## Dunham (12. November 2007)

es gibt keine beste healerlasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (12. November 2007)

Gibt nur eine Klasse das sind die Palas.
Wir halten wenigstens bissel was aus nicht wie so stoffie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber DuDu´s sind auch net übel XD


----------



## DamokIes (12. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> will ich jetzt aber auch wissen^^ schurke? mage? warlock?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Krieger ist (wenn man ihn richtig skillt) an der Mullbindenkompresse ungeschlagen!
Wenn er immer schön auf das Verfallsdatum seines Erste-Hilfe-Kastens achtet, kann eine 
Gruppe/Raid ganz ohne Heiler auskommen.


----------



## mazze3333 (12. November 2007)

Seedian schrieb:


> Gibt nur eine Klasse das sind die Palas.
> Wir halten wenigstens bissel was aus nicht wie so stoffie
> 
> 
> ...



und die imba shcamanen?


----------



## ~Healer~ (12. November 2007)

Ich spiele einn Holy-Priester und find ihn einfach nur toll. Würden Palas auch mal was anderes als "Lichtblitz" anwenden, würdet ihr auch schneller oom gehen. 
Holy-Priester haben noch zur Not ihren Schattengeist ^^




> lol und die Haupt-Heilerklasse nicht in erwähgung ziehen



Tja, diese Frage bleibt wohl unbeantwortet,


----------



## STL (12. November 2007)

sry aber ihr habt echt 0 ahnung... unser schamane ist der krasseste heiler den wir haben und würde fast sagen, einer der krassesten des ganzen servers... crossheilen und singletarget sind 0 problem.. über 2k+ heal und über 10k critheals sprechen denke ich für sich...

palas sind aber die besten single heiler.. das klar

priester und druiden würde ich auf eine stufe stellen... beide klasse heiler... würde aber priest bevorzugen, da der baum einfach nur dämlich ist xD (meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Naja aber nochmal die Ehre der schamis zu retten: Schamanen sind 1a Heiler!!


----------



## 0Zero (12. November 2007)

Irgendwie hat hier keiner recht Ahnung von Druiden finde ich.

Druiden haben 3 HoT's: Verjüngen, Nachwachsen und Blühendes Leben - Wobei letzterer von 'Anfängern' meist übersehen oder verkannt wird.
Dazu kommt Heilende Berührung als 'grosser' Heilspell (nicht) castbar in Baumform.

Der wichtigste Heilspell ist 'Blühendes Leben' in seinen verschiedenen Verwendungsformen.
Dazu kommt Heilberührung (wenn man nicht Baum ist) oder Verjüngung, Nachwachsen sowie Rasche Heilung in Baumform.

Druiden sind excellente MT Heiler sowie gute Gruppenheiler wenn es nicht darauf ankommt die Gruppe RASCH hochzuheilen. Dafür sind Druiden denkbar ungeeignet. Mehrfach viel und Schaden auf mehreren Spielern bringt Druiden rasch oom, weil er seine Spells absolut ineffektiv einsetzen muss. Das ist die Spezialität des Schamis mit Kettenheilung.  Regelmässigen aber eher geringen Schaden auf vielen Spielern countert der Druide dagegen mit seinen kleinen Hot's.

Der Hauptvorteil des Druiden: Er kann den MT mit HoT's und vor allem BL ausstatten welches den MT genau dann heilt, wenn Heilsprüch grad nicht möglich sind. Bsp: Gruul's AoE silence....

0Zero


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. November 2007)

schamanen machn im gegensatz zu den palas mal paar vernünftige heilungen. da komemn dann auch mal bissle mehr als 2k^^


----------



## Trojkas (13. November 2007)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Der Krieger ist (wenn man ihn richtig skillt) an der Mullbindenkompresse ungeschlagen!
> Wenn er immer schön auf das Verfallsdatum seines Erste-Hilfe-Kastens achtet, kann eine
> Gruppe/Raid ganz ohne Heiler auskommen.




lol wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thulak (13. November 2007)

ich persönlich spiele einen heilpriester und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
1. Target Heilung, große und kleine Heilung, aggro reduzierte Heilung, aggro auf den Tank produzierende Heilung (Gebet der Besserung)
2. Ein starker Hot
3. 2 Gruppenheilungen, unter anderem die stärkste überhaupt (Kreis der Heilung) als spontan (!!!) Zauber
4. Tolle Gimmicks, wie z.B. das Schild, das Schattentier, offensives und defensives dispellen (von Magie), Krankheiten entfernen, bald für alle Priester einen Antifearschutz, bis zu 3. Buffs, die beste Aggrokontrolle unter allen Heilern durch das Verblassen (da kommt das Gottesschild nicht mit, das hat einen viel zu hohen Cooldown), durch das Untoten fesseln und Gedankenkontrolle sogar noch mit wertvollen CrowdControl ausgestattet...

Fazit: Die Priester sind immer noch die beste Heilklasse, um aber tatsächlich besser zu sein als die anderen muss man intelligent skillen (es gibt mehr als nur eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit) und seine Klasse sehr gut beherrschen, ansonsten tuts auch ein Paladin.

Als 2. wirkliche Heilklasse sehe ich übrigens den Schamanen an, da er auch über ein breites Spektrum an Möglichkeiten verfügt und sicher interessant zu spielen ist. Beim Druiden/Pala fehlen einfach ein paar Sachen. Allerdings hab ich ihn nie gespielt.

Gruß Thulak

Anmerkung: 
Was "das Aushalten" eines Priesters angeht durch sehr gute Aggrokontrolle sollte er seltener in einer Instanz sterben als die anderen Heiler. Ansonsten ist es in Raids oder Heroic Instanzen am Ende egal ob man mit einem oder mit 2 Schlägen stirbt...
Im PvP ist das eine andere Geschichte und da haben Palas als Mainhealer immer noch einen deutlichen Bonus durch ihre hohe Rüstung.


----------



## Efgrib (13. November 2007)

keine heiler-klasse is besser als die andre, aber bei den heiler-spielern - da gibs durchaus bessere und schlechtere. leider. und viele lassen sich durch schlechte erfahrungen zu allgemeinen verurteilungen von klassen verführen.. richtig gespielt sind alle 4 klasse gute heiler, sie heilen nur auf verschiedene art.


----------



## Psyco (13. November 2007)

Also, ich zogg eigentlich nen DD als Main, habe nun aber nen Healdudu angefangen. Ich muss sagen er gefällt mir sehr gut, da ich zum lvln nur ein anderes equip brauche, aber keine komplett andere skillung^^ 
Außerdem wie schon gesagt, di Hots sind nobel^^ ich hotte den tank, und mach selber mit dämöötsch... dann mal wieder nen hot... wunderbar^^ Naja, noch kann mans ja machen, noch is er n Lowie^^

Allerdings muss ich grad die Fähigkeit "Gelassenheit" hervorheben. Sie gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, und ich glaub den Leuten, die in Range sind auch^^
Eine weitere Fähigkeit die mir arg gefällt ist der Battlerezz... diese Option kann einer Gruppe, bzw nem Raid schon arg helfen  und den ein oder anderen Wipe grad noch abwenden^^

Naja, soviel zu den Heilerklassen von nem (Fast)-Vollblutwarlock XD

Greetz, Psyco


----------



## partos (13. November 2007)

Spiele 2 heal klassen (beide episch) 

meine Erfahrung aus ssc.

Schami, traschmob = crosheal, auf tank erdschild=fast wie hot, wen wir bis zum boss gehen sind die 2 heal schamis auf platz 1&2, heal paladin, heal priester, heal druide sind etwas weiter unten. punkt ist der viele nahkampfer ketenheilung beim tank, bossfights. manaprobleme genauso wie jeder anderer, o.k. ich habe ungebuft 145 manareg, im kampf kommt totem der mana flut. hier kann ich leider nicht sagen da bei bossen immer wieder heiler special aufgaben haben dan kann man auf healmeter nicht gucken. aber ich will nie behaupten das der schami für die "singel" heilung unbrauchbar ist. ich bin zufrieden mit dem heal schami. zum pvp. in bgs bin ich auch top healer (im pvp gear) leider merke ich da den manareg immer. in der arena ist man eh nicht der groste healer weil meist man im focus ist hier zählt beim schami rüstung und abhärtung, die erfahrung zeit mir immer das der pala in ruhe steht und den focus schami heilt. (mein schami hat 423 abhärtung)

Paladin, der hat "teuerer" heal zauber, positiv fählt auf die 60 % mana reduce beim crit. crit heilung kommt oft mit talente über 25 % ungebuft (habe aber auch viele pvp teile), da es seit 2.2 patch die blitzheilung etwas abgeschwächt ist. klapt es so wie früher die blitzheilung spamen und ab und zu grosse heilung nicht mehr so gut. keine hots, heilieger schock (bei 1700+heal und 580 grundheal) heilt weniger wie der +heal. Im prinzip, reiniegen, blitzheilung, grosse heilung, blase. was ich seit bc nicht gut finde ist das priester die imba balse wegreiniegen können (das muss verboten werden) oder gibt dem pala fear. 

Druide, hots hots und hots. hots sind seine stärke. bei kleinen raid instanzen zuhoten und die anderen heiler gehen kaffe holen wen sie wieder da sind steht man beim boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. solo heilung hat er nicht so gut drauf kann zwar gut heilen aber hots kan er viel besser als alle anderen. In der arena gestalt wechseln hoten und weglaufen. wen druide das mit gestaltwandeln drauf hat lauft er durch die arena und heilt sich immer voll mit hots.

Priester, ich finde er ist im vergleich zu anderen schwächerer healer, und mitlerweiler der stäreker supporter in der schadowform als healer. kann vielseitieg heilen. aber wen jemand an ihn dran kommt ist er wegen stoffrüstung und fehlendem schild in der hand, fast onehitopfer. In der arena ganz weit hinten stehen hoten und vom alles weglaufen was kommt.

Fazit

Es kommt immer wieder auf den spieler typ. alle klassen sind unterschiedlich alle klassen können unterschiedlich heilen. Ich persönlich finde paladin am einfachsten egal ob in der arena oder in der instanz. Priester sind sehr leichte opfer im vergleich zu anderen. Schami nicht leicht zu spielen, hat sehr viele sachen wie totems usw, ist immer focus ziel. Druide auch nicht einfach man muss gestaltenwechsel beherschen dan lebt man lang, hoten und laufen in der arena. im raid baum und gemütlich hoten (meine baum kann nichts ausser hoten, für cast heals muss er aus dem baum gehen wurde mir mal gesagt). Der stärkste cross/gruppenhealer ist schaman, darauf folgt der dudu mit hots. 

Wen man beim Heilen nicht nur auf einem fleck stehen will dann spielt man dudu, der paladin steht meist immer wen er heilt. der priester muss nicht lange stehen. der schaman wen er gut heilen will steht er sonst heilen ja nur die totems und erdschild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (13. November 2007)

partos schrieb:


> Paladin, der hat "teuerer" heal zauber, positiv fählt auf die 60 % mana reduce beim crit. crit heilung kommt oft mit talente über 25 % ungebuft (habe aber auch viele pvp teile), da es seit 2.2 patch die blitzheilung etwas abgeschwächt ist. klapt es so wie früher die blitzheilung spamen und ab und zu grosse heilung nicht mehr so gut. keine hots, heilieger schock (bei 1700+heal und 580 grundheal) heilt weniger wie der +heal. Im prinzip, reiniegen, blitzheilung, grosse heilung, blase. was ich seit bc nicht gut finde ist das priester die imba balse wegreiniegen können (das muss verboten werden) oder gibt dem pala fear.



Der Pala heilt sehr sehr effizient, sonst würden wohl kaum soviele Holy Palas rumrennen. 
Und teure healzauber?^^ Wo denn?
Du machst einen lichtblitz nach dem andren, und mit dem zauber für 100crit kanste dann in notfällen n Heiliges Licht machen, durch die Skillung bekommste ja mana zurück. Also damit kanste sehr gut heilen, und vorallem lange. Das wichtigste ist die +Heilung, denn du kanst eigentlich Lichtblitz spammen bis zum umfallen, solange lebt kein mob =)

Als Healer Pala war ja glaub das T3 geeignet aber bin nicht mehr sicher^^

MFG Semrak


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2007)

Es kommt immer drauf an wo, der Paladin und Schamane ist am besten im Raid. Totems und Heals, wobei der Schamane dann früher oom geht.

Der Druide, kann durch Heal skillung hervorragend leveln, denn er brauch keine Waffen skillen und ist immer auf dem neusten Stand durch Bärform, so wie Katzenform usw. 

Priester ist nur im PvP/Arena am besten, durch Magiebannung/Massenbannung, Manabrand, Erneuerung, Gebet der Besserung und Schilden, kann aber auch schnell oom gehen.


----------



## Schnuffke (13. November 2007)

auch wenn mal derbe schaden auf den tank geht, ist ein druide nicht verloren. hots kann man mit rasche heilung auflösen... schnelligkeit der natur an und ne dicke heilung nachschieben! ganz wichtig: blühendes leben immer 3fach gestapelt drauflassen :-)


----------



## cazimir (13. November 2007)

Denkt doch nicht nur an die reinen Heals, denkt auch an den restlichen support den die jeweilige Klasse liefert...

Pala-> SDR SDW SDK Angstblase....
Priest-> Schild, Ausdauerbuff ...
Schami -> Totems...
Dudu -> Battlerezz und extreme HoTs

Also einen "besten Healer" gibt es nicht, es kommt immer drauf an was du grad brauchst, und was für andere Klassen in der Gruppe sind.

Ich als Mage favorisiere nen Pala in der Gruppe, danke SDR kann ich mehr DMG raushauen und beim Bomben sterbe ich so gut wie nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OFFTOPIC:

Also ich als DDler will kein Priest/Dudu/Schami in der Grp, wenn der Tank genug aushält, aber zu wenig aggro aufbaut. Dann nehm ich doch lieber nen Pala mit der SDR verteilen kann und ich somit mehr DMG machen kann, auch wenn der rest 15k Critheals raushaut (Braucht man ja in den Moment ganich).
Analog mit den anderen Klassen.

...viele denken auch, DMG ist alles beim DDler...
...Support ist das Stichwort...Support...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (13. November 2007)

0Zero schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat hier keiner recht Ahnung von Druiden finde ich.
> 
> Druiden haben 3 HoT's: Verjüngen, Nachwachsen und Blühendes Leben - Wobei letzterer von 'Anfängern' meist übersehen oder verkannt wird.
> Dazu kommt Heilende Berührung als 'grosser' Heilspell (nicht) castbar in Baumform.
> ...



Vielen Dank. Endlich mal ein sinnvoller Post. Wenn jetzt noch einer den ganzen Mist der in den vorhergegangen Posts über Druiden geschrieben wurde auskommentiert wärs perfekt.

Noch ne Ergänzung: Es ist völlig egal welche Heilklasse ihr spielt, das wichtigste ist dass man kapiert welche Spells die Klasse hat und wie man diese einsetzt und wie man den Char equiped.


----------



## Veneficus (13. November 2007)

Ich spiele mit Begeisterung eine Draenei-Schamanin, wobei meine Raidgruppe derzeit in die 25er-Instanzen (Schlangenschrein, Festung der Stürme) einsteigt.

Aus meiner Sicht liegen die Stärken des Schamis - wie auch schon oft erwähnt - eindeutig in der Raidheilung (Kettenheilung an erster Stelle), aber auch im Support per Totems, den man flexibel an seine Gruppe im Raid anpassen kann.

Davon abgesehen ist ein Schami durchaus ein fähiger single target-Heiler, wenn auch nicht so gut wie z.B. ein Pala. Ich gehe oft als Heiler in (sämtliche) heroische Instanzen und habe dort eigentlich nie Probleme mit dem Heilen des Maintanks und der Gruppe. Gleiches gilt für Karazhan. Und mit ca. 10k Rüstung halte ich auch mal was aus, wenn ein wildgewordener mob auf mich einprügelt^^.

Es stimmt, dass ein Schami mehr auf seinen Manahaushalt achten muss als meinetwegen ein Pala (um den nochmals als Beispiel zu nehmen), aber mit einem ausreichend hohen mp5-Wert (150-180) und einem sinnvollen downranking der Heilsprüche kann man auch sehr manaeffizient heilen. Schließlich gehört es zu hohen Kunst des Heilens, mit der richtigen Ausrüstung die eigenen Ressourcen optimal zu nutzen und so seine Leute am Leben zu halten (das gilt aber für alle Heilklassen).

Abgesehen davon finde ich, dass es keine "beste" Heilklasse gibt. Jede Klasse hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen, auf die in den anderen Beiträgen eingegangen wird. Es kommt darauf an, welche Aufgaben man in der Gruppe/im Raid übernehmen möchte. Im Raid macht es die Mischung und das Zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Klassen.

Grüße

Vene


----------



## Gias (13. November 2007)

irgendwie scheinen die meisten die aufgabe von nem healer zu uebersehen
healer sollen nicht tanken und da ist es auch egal ob ich platte trage oder nur auf leder ruestungswerte komme
(priester traegt zwar nur stoff aber wegen inneres feuer kommt man ca auf leder ruestungswerte)

weiterhin geht der priester auch nicht soo schnell down 
wenn mobs auf mich kommen schild an hot und gut ist 
gestorben bin ich wegen sowas jedenfalls noch nie

das mit dem schild ist ueberhaupt praktisch 
falls jemand tank aggro klaut einfach shield +hot und tank weiter heilen


----------



## WhiteNblack (13. November 2007)

Guest1 schrieb:


> Priester
> Ich glaube hier erübrigt sich die Diskussion...
> + kleine Heilung, große Heilung, dicke Heilung, dünne Heilung, HoTs, Gruppenheilung, Manaregeneration, alles was du willst
> - nach Aussage vieler Priesterspieler ist für das Solospiel eine Schattenskillung notwendig, was deine Heilkraft einschränkt bzw. anderes Equip erfordert



Hmm ich levle auch nebenbei eienn Priester (siehe buffed-Profil) und zwar als heiler ....
ich mein wo is euer Problem ? stimmt ich kann nicht 15 mobs pullen  nud wegbomben aber wayne, wenn es eie skillun gibt die ich hasse dann est es schatten, und ja bevor der flame kommt ich habe sie getestet.
wenn ich das nächste mal wieder einen 1tasten charakter haben will wo man kein skill benötigt mache ich meinen schattenpriester weiter ..

k zurück zum Thema ....
ich habe eien heilpaladin stufe 70
meine Heilprister 
schamy geht mir zu schnell oom heilt dafür immense schnell und kann mit manafluttotem recht fix wieder mana erhalten wenn auch das totem nen hohen cd hat ...

und irgendwer meinte Paladine halten wenigstens mehr aus ... naja in hero renen ich mit 14k rüstung rum .... was das bedeutet ? für die mobs bin ihc dennoch n 2hit opfer ..


----------



## Mewmew (13. November 2007)

Also ich habe ne Holy-Priesterin, so um lvl 48! Und Heilung macht die ordentlichh! 
Natürlich ist der Nachteil, das man auf Hilfe von anderen Angewiesen ist beim Q, da hat ein Schami glaub ich größeren Vorteil oder ein Pala... oder?


----------



## Kaladial (13. November 2007)

hi

ok ich denk ich kann hierzu recht gut auskunft geben da ich bis auf schami der noch keine 70 ist alle anderen im heal getestet hab...

Paladin:
Paladine sind unersetzbare Heiler, denn Palas sind bei Bosskämpfen meist für die Mts da.. 
Sie haben 4 vorteile: 
- Kleine Heals sind nicht wirklich klein aber verdamt fix
- Große Heals sind auch solche... 7-8k heal sind hier keine ausnahme und das bei einer zauberzeit von 2,5 sec ist das durchaus annehmbar... 
- OOM -> gibt es bei Pala so gut wie gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Crit: paladine haben im durchschnitt zwischen 20-30 % heal crit dadurch kommen so viele große heals zustande... daher sind sie als mt healer einfach unersätzlich

Nachteil: - palas haben keinen wirklichen grp-heal bzw hot (wobei man ja sdl durchaus dazu vergewaltigen kann)

Priester: 
Priester waren früher (vor bc) die besten heiler, wurden von blizz aber ständig verschlechtert bzw nicht angepasst... also wenn ich mir die letzten paar raidgrps anguck in denen ich war waren priester fast alle shadow... es gibt eigentlich immer nur 1-2 heal priester im raid, zum einen weil man ja wille braucht und zum anderen weil man nicht ganz auf die guten hots / massen heals verzichten will

Vorteile: 
- Wille Buff
- Sehr vielseiteige Heiler

Nachteil:
- Sie kommen nur sehr schwer mit anderen healklassen mit (vor allem pala) da sie von blizz nicht entsprechend weiterentwickelt wurden

Druide: 
Druiden sind sehr gute grp-healer... die haben halt die 3 möglichkeiten der hots... dadurch können sie sehr schnell viele leute am leben halten... 

Vorteil:
- Hots bis zum abwinken
- anregen
- wille aura

Nachteil:
- in bäumchen-form können sie nur hoten und nicht mehr richtig heilen (große zauber funktioniern in baum nicht)

Schamanen:
Sind die besten Grp-Heiler die es gibt... Mit ihrem kettenblitz haben können sie recht mana effizient viele ziele auf einmal heilen... 

Vorteil: 
- kettenblitz... braucht mein pala auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Können auch große heals wirken die auch gut funktuionieren

Nachteil:
- kommen mit dem heal von Palas bei MT-heilung nicht wirklich mit

mfg Kala


----------



## Lootelf (13. November 2007)

0Zero schrieb:


> Druiden haben 3 HoT's: Verjüngen, Nachwachsen und Blühendes Leben - Wobei letzterer von 'Anfängern' meist übersehen oder verkannt wird.
> ....
> Der Hauptvorteil des Druiden: Er kann den MT mit HoT's und vor allem BL ausstatten welches den MT genau dann heilt, wenn Heilsprüch grad nicht möglich sind. Bsp: Gruul's AoE silence....



So isses.

Ich spiele selbst einen Priester und meine Frau einen Druiden - beide auf Heilung geskillt. Zusammen sind wir unschlagbar.

Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, ist der Paladin der stärkste Single-Target-Heiler im Spiel und wird daher von uns als erster MT-Heiler eingesetzt. Sein Heal-Output ist zwar nominal geringer als bei einem Priester, durch die hohe Krit-Wertung ist er jedoch Bereiche im Heal-Meter, die für Priester unerreichbar sind. Durch seine extem schnellen Heilungen schafft er für Priester und Druiden das nötige Zeitfenster um ihre gigantischen Heilungen anzubringen und dank 60% Mana-Rückerstattung bei kritischen Heilungen heilt er auch dann noch, wenn der Rest der Heiler OOM geht. Nicht zu vergessen, dass seine Segen für jeden Raid unerlässlich sind.

Der Priester ist mit Abstand die vielseitigste Heilklasse. Er kann alles. Er hat einen sehr mächtigen HoT, eine große Heilung, die den MT mit einem Schlag von 30 auf 100% hochheilen kann, zwei mächtige Gruppenheilungen, Heilbrunnen, diverse kleine Heilungen, Blitzheilung etc.. Durch seine hohen Willenskraft-Werte ist er unschlagbar in Sachen Mana/5s. Leider hat der Priester auch unzählige Schachstellen. Die gigantischen Heilungen erzeugen pervers viel Heilaggro (Trotz geskilltem Aggroreduce und weiteren 4% Aggroreduce durch Items immer ganz oben bei den Heilern), im Raid ist er mit seiner Stoffrüstung selbst bei Trashmobs ein OneHit-Wonder und seine Spells sind durchweg sehr manaintensiv. Die unerschütterliche Rolle als MT-Heiler hat er mit BC leider verloren.

Der Druide ist ein Künstler in Sachen Manaeffizienz. Mit seinen mächtigen HoTs, von denen einer bei Bedarf instant in eine übernatürlich große Heilung (mit weit über 10k kritisch) umgewandelt werden kann, ist er der wohl bester Support-Heiler im Spiel. Er kümmert sich um die Gruppe, während sich Paladine und Priester um die Maintanks kümmern. Bei Bossen wie Gruul sorgt er für das Überleben der MTs, wärend die restliche Gruppe nur schweigend zusehen kann und überbrückt damit kritische Phasen in allen Boss-Kämpfen.
Bei Bedarf hat der Druide die mächtigste große Heilung. Sie castet zwar 3 Sekunden und kosten unverhältnismäßig viel Mana, drückt aber am Maintank locker kritische 9k auf das HP-Konto (beim Hexer stehen da auch gerne mal 11 oder 12k auf der Uhr).
Seine LoT-Aura stärkt die Heilungseffekte auf alle Gruppenmitglieder und sein Anregen ist ein Segen für alle Priester. Seine Gruppenheilung hat leider 10min Abklingzeit.

Zum Schamanen fehlt mir ein bisschen die Erfahrung. Ich sehe ihn aber, wie den Druiden, mehr in der Supporter-Rolle. Obwohl er über sehr starke Single-Target-Heilungen und eine sehr gute Gruppenheilung verfügt, wird er über die Dauer eines Bosskampfes nicht an den Heal-Ouptut eines Paladins oder Priesters heranreichen, da er zu stark auf Items mit Mana/5s angewiesen ist.


----------



## Schlagetot (13. November 2007)

Ich denke der Priester ist immer noch nicht abgehängt worden. Man hat auch durch die Skillung die Möglichkeit sich auf Gruppen, oder singletargetHeilung zu spezialiesieren. 
Man kann alles in den Heilbaum stecken und so Kreis der heilung für Gruppenheal zu bekommen, man kann aber auch sachen wie Inspiration skillen um den Schwerpunkt bei der Tankheilung zu setzen. 
Was das Mana angeht stehen sie vor jeder anderen Klasse. Zwar haben Paladine von Haus aus einen höheren Manapool, aber den Schattengeist mit eingerechnet liegen sie doch in aller Regel hinter dem Priester. 
Die angesprochenen hohen Kosten der heilzauber sind übrigens falsch. Man muss imemr Heilung/pro Mana rechnen. Und da stehen sie ein ticken besser da als Paladine. Bei Druiden und Schamanen weis ich allerding nicht, da ich da die kosten/mana nicht kenne. Auch muss man bei den HoT's und den dircktheilzaubern auch Heilung pro Zeit einrechnen. Das alles macht einen Vergleich der Klassen sehr schwer. Und ich kenn mich nur mit dem Priester richtig gut aus. Pala noch ein wenig und dann hörts leider auch schon auf. Wer hat schon Zeit alles mal hochzuspielen und das zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren hat man ne gute Manaregeneration. Daher halte ich sie für die Ausdauernsten heiler. 
Aber wenn du z.B. Arena Spielen willst würde ich aus gründen der Robustheit wohl lieber nen Schamanen oder Paladin nehmen.


----------



## Chabba (13. November 2007)

Ich spiele als Main nen Holy Pala, habe als Twink nen Priester und nen Schami 

In allen Raids in denen ich bis jetzt drin war ist der Paladin in den Stats NB. 1 

Von wegen er ist überfordert wenns um mehr als 1 Ziel geht zu heilen. Lichtblitz ist in 1,5 sek gecastet mit Tinket evtl noch schneller und heilt um die  3k wenns critet. Somit kannst du locker in 6 sekunden 4 Leute um mehr als 12k heilen. Da soll erst ein Priester/Druide kommen und das nachmachen


----------



## Mojo Mojo Mojo ^.^ (13. November 2007)

Keine Rangliste, nur Aufzählung:
pve: priester, pala, druide
pvp: pala, druide

sind jetzt meine persönlichen erfahrungen. war selber mal restor und ein untereqquipter pala, druide ist weit schwieriger down zu bekommen als ein shammy... 

dudu kann kiten was das zeug hält und pala.. naja... wenns eng wird bubble und von oom ist ja fast eh nicht zu reden...

mein senf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (13. November 2007)

ich würde mal sagen BESTE heiler klasse ist der priest dicht gefolgt vom shami!
beide können optimal single heilen und sehr gut grp heilen! der shami hat nur noch den vorteil, dass er schwere rüssi tragen kann dadurch hält er schon bissl mehr aus! der priest allerdings kann sich en schild druff machen und verbalssen und fearen auch sehr nützlich!

Bester single heiler ist eindeutig der pala! er kann sehr perfekt ein bestimmtes ziel heilen und das über mehrere stunden ohne das ihm das mana ausgeht, ausserdem hält er noch ziemlich viel aus und kann leute unverwundbar machen was in kritischen situationen mehr hift als das schild vom priest!

Der dudu ist auch ein guter heiler und da er hauptsächlich mit hts arbeitet ein ziemlich guter grp/single heiler! er hält zwar schon bissl mehr aus als der priest aba fällt trotzdem schon mal schneller um! trotzdem würde ich leiber palas priests oda shamis it nehmen als dudus weil die anderen einfach besser heilen können! (soll net heißen das ich keine dudus mag dudus sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Dragonsdeath (13. November 2007)

Chabba schrieb:


> Ich spiele als Main nen Holy Pala, habe als Twink nen Priester und nen Schami
> 
> In allen Raids in denen ich bis jetzt drin war ist der Paladin in den Stats NB. 1
> 
> Von wegen er ist überfordert wenns um mehr als 1 Ziel geht zu heilen. Lichtblitz ist in 1,5 sek gecastet mit Tinket evtl noch schneller und heilt um die  3k wenns critet. Somit kannst du locker in 6 sekunden 4 Leute um mehr als 12k heilen. Da soll erst ein Priester/Druide kommen und das nachmachen


hmm also das ist ja schon ganz logisch aber das könnte auch en priest mit mit gebet der besserung kreis der heilung erneuerung etc.
dud kann sein das der das net so schnell hin bekommt aba er heilt dann auch net viel weniger mit hots und so!
shami kann da locker mit heilen einfach paar mal kettenheilung spammen dann sind sie wieder alle voll und weiter gehts xD

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Lootelf (13. November 2007)

Chabba schrieb:


> Somit kannst du locker in 6 sekunden 4 Leute um mehr als 12k heilen. Da soll erst ein Priester/Druide kommen und das nachmachen



Ich will ja nicht auf die Kacke hauen, aber meine Gruppenheilung heilt innerhalb von 2,5 Sekunden 5 Leute um bis zu 3,5k pro Spieler und heilt durch den 2er T4-Bonus auf jedem Spieler weitere 150 über Zeit.

Das macht in 2,5 Sekunden im Idealfall über 18k Heal - in 5 Sekunden über 35k, womit ich immernoch unter deinen 6 Sekunden bleibe. Zudem werden alle Spieler gleichzeitig geheilt, weshalb mir auch keiner umfällt, nur weil er zufällig der letzte in meiner "ich heil euch jetzt mal alle einzeln"-Liste ist.
Soviel zum Pala und Gruppenheilung... ^^

Was das Leveln angeht, kann ich die Aufregung nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich bin Disc/Holy-Priester seit ich mit Level 10 meinen ersten Skill-Punkt vergeben konnte. Killquests dauern zwar etwas länger, aber ein kleines, nebenher erfarmtes DMG-Equip macht es zum Glück nicht unmöglich.
Als Heilig-Priester hab ich von Anfang an immer Gruppen für diverse Instanzen gefunden und bin so sehr schnell 70 geworden.
Okay, ich hab draussen noch unzählige Quests offen, aber meine XPs hab ich bisher immer bekommen.


----------



## Undeathjenna (13. November 2007)

Ich bevorzuge als Eule nen Shadowpriest in der Gruppe wegen konstanter Mana und Gesundheitsbalken auffüllung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir an Blühendes Leben sehr gut gefällt ist die teils recht heftige Heilung bei ablauf des Hots. 

Mein Schami Twink wird (in 2 Lvln) mit 70 auf Resto geskillt. Will mal schauen wie sich der so spielen lässt. Ein Schami aus unserer Gilde heilt auch locker in Hero inis. Und der hat grad mal ein oder zwei epics. 
Ein großer Vorteil des Schami wurde noch gar ned genannt. "Reinkanation"!!! ^^

Ich glaub wenn man seinen Char spielen kann und das Verständniss der Gruppe da ist, kann man aus jeden Char ziemlich viel rausholen.


----------



## Avenenera (13. November 2007)

Für jede Situation gibts nen Heiler der da und dort besser ist. Das ganze wurde ja schon oft erwähnt aber das geilst am Shami ist das die Kettenheilung 1. Sich Ziele in Reichweiter AUTOMATISCH!!! sucht die nicht voll hp haben und 2. Auch ziele heilt die nicht in der Gruppe sind. Deshalb ist Kettenheilung jeder Gruppenheilung um Lichtjahre vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Xxarina (13. November 2007)

Pala > druide > shamane > priester hab alles außer nen lv 70 shaman und kann mit sicherheit sagen das es so aussieht Grüße Arathos


----------



## Turican (13. November 2007)

es gibt keine beste klasse,wichtig is der spieler dahinter


----------



## Schlagetot (13. November 2007)

Chabba schrieb:


> Ich spiele als Main nen Holy Pala, habe als Twink nen Priester und nen Schami
> 
> In allen Raids in denen ich bis jetzt drin war ist der Paladin in den Stats NB. 1
> 
> Von wegen er ist überfordert wenns um mehr als 1 Ziel geht zu heilen. Lichtblitz ist in 1,5 sek gecastet mit Tinket evtl noch schneller und heilt um die  3k wenns critet. Somit kannst du locker in 6 sekunden 4 Leute um mehr als 12k heilen. Da soll erst ein Priester/Druide kommen und das nachmachen


klar mache ich das nach. Unsere schnelle Heilung hat auch nur 1,5 sek castzeit. trinkets kann ich die selben haben. Und viel weniger Heilpower hat mein Zauber auch nicht....
Ich kann natürlich auch ne Gruppenheilung in 3 Sek. casten und 5 Ziele um 2.5k - 3.5k Heilen...
Sorry, der Pala ist kein Gruppenheiler. Natürlich KANN er Gruppen heilen, aber andere können es BESSER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tally (13. November 2007)

rfreitag89 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines problemchen^^ Ich spiele nur zu gerne heilerklassen nur leider stehe in im Zwiespalt mit mir selbst XD
> Nur leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welche die beste Heilerklasse ist..aus diesen Grund efrage ich euch
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn du sonst keine Probleme hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast ja die mehr oder weniger qualifizierten Meinungsäußerungen gelesen, die es hier gab. Ich gebe meine unqualifizierte Meinung noch dazu:

Es gibt sie nicht, DIE  beste Heilerklasse. Wie gut ein Heiler ist, sei es nun Priester, Druide, Pala oder Schami, hängt einzig und allein vom Spieler ab, der den Heiler spielt. So einfach ist das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten hat jede Klasse ihre Vor- und Nachteile, die ein guter Spieler aber durch die Art und Weise, wie er heilt, ausgleichen kann. Als Heiler in Gruppen sind sie sicher alle geeignet, ein Raid ist sicher besonders gut dran, wenn er von jeder Sorte mindestens einen dabei hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel worauf du Lust hast und mach dann selbst den besten Heiler aus deinem Char. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rfreitag89 (13. November 2007)

Danke für Eure vielen Antworten und Ratschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mich erstmal entschieden meinen Schi der fast^^ 70 ist zu nehemen ^^ Zudem habe ich noch meinen Heiler Dudu 70 und meine priesterin^^ auch heiligmit 56 und minen heil Pala mit 36 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lvle erstmal alle hoch auch 70 in der zwischen zit bis das neue Addon und die nuen Talente draßensind^^


----------



## st'nN (13. November 2007)

Also Ich habe Schami/Pala/Druide und jeder healer ist etwas besonderes wenn du gute grp Healer haben willst nimm dir nen dudu oder schami nen Pala oder Priest sind gut für die Tank healung aber mit einer richtigen Skillung kann jeder eigentlich alles erledigen schau dir an welche der Fähigkeiten dir am meisten liegt und entscheide dich


----------



## TheDarkListener (13. November 2007)

Also ich kann jetzt nicht so von anderen Klassen sprechen, aber was ich wirklich genial finde beim Druiden ist einfach das man nicht unbedingt healgeskillt sein muss um zu heilen.

Ich selbst bin Feraldruide, richtung Tanken, geskillt und heile aber auch in Instanzen und Raids ohne Probleme. Sicher hierzu musste ich mir ein Heileroutfit erfarmen komme aber dadurch auch fast 10k Mana und 1300+ Heal. Grad die Hots sind sehr nice. 

Wenn man also nen Druiden spielen kann in seinen Variationen ist es durchaus möglich die fehlende Skillung mit können wettzumachen.

Ich kann Questen ohne Stress und heilen auch so ^^


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (13. November 2007)

WhiteNblack schrieb:


> Hmm ich levle auch nebenbei eienn Priester (siehe buffed-Profil) und zwar als heiler ....
> ich mein wo is euer Problem ? stimmt ich kann nicht 15 mobs pullen  nud wegbomben aber wayne, wenn es eie skillun gibt die ich hasse dann est es schatten, und ja bevor der flame kommt ich habe sie getestet.
> wenn ich das nächste mal wieder einen 1tasten charakter haben will wo man kein skill benötigt mache ich meinen schattenpriester weiter ..



Ich hab ja nich gesagt daß ich Shadow spiele. Ich hasse ihn auch, mach mir daher einen 50:50 Holy/Disc. Wenn ich einen Hexer will, mach ich mir einen...

Und weil ich gerade eben wieder was gelesen hab wie "bloß keinen Pala, dann kommt auch mal mehr als 2k heilung": Letztens in Sethekk kam jedenfalls von einem (70er) Krieger: "aua, 6k heilcrits". Wers nicht glaubt dem poste ich mal meine TopScoreFu-Statistik. Die zeigt sogar als absoluten Rekord 11k/8k crit/normal, das war aber die Handauflegung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ticon (13. November 2007)

Ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt des Heilers sind die Addons die er benutzt. 
Mit einem guten und passenden Interface kann man alle Heilerklasser enorm verbessern und steigern. Ich habe meine Heilerübersichten neu angepasst und prompt sah mein Gesamtergebnis in Raids, in der Gilde, im PVP ganz anders aus. Statistisch gesehen, bin ich ganz noch vorne gerutscht.

Ich selber spiele ein Priester. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Nachteil ist, dass er nur Stoff tragen kann. In manchen 25er Inzen ist die Gesundheit halt recht wichtig. Kann man aber anpassen, indem man sich mehrere Equipsets zusammen spart (Heilequip, Ausdauerequip, Regenerationsequip, etc.)

Priester sind auch immer 1a Ziele im PVP und Arena... Macht demnach weniger Spaß, wenn Schurken, Krieger hinter einem stehen ;-) Man muss sich halt zu helfen wissen.


----------



## Tarik el'Kharim (13. November 2007)

> Druide
> + verfügt über mindestens einen HoT und glaub ich auch Gruppenheilung, heilt gut gegen Trashmobs
> - laut Aussage eines Druidenspielers (!) sind die Heilskills teilweise zu schwach, um effektiv/schnell genug gegen schwere Treffer anzukommen



Zu dem Minuspunkt, also in Baumgestalt kann ich mich nicht beschweren das ich wenig heal raushaue, wenn ich Verjüngung raushaue und dann gleich Rasche Heilung, kommen da gut und gerne 4k Heals raus die als instant schon nicht schlecht sind. Genauso verhält es sich bei Nachwachsen, mit fast schon 75 % Healcrit haut man da regelmässig 3k-4k dinger raus bei crit. Nachwachsen macht bei mir mittlerweile wenn es richtig gut critet seine 7k und normal 4,5k bis 5,5k.

Ich sag mal wenn man wirklich alle Heilerklassen mal gespielt hat, dann merkt man gleich das es vor und nachteile gibt, mein Favorit ist und bleibt Druide, weil es einfach mein Liebling ist.


----------



## Qilin (13. November 2007)

Schamane!

Warum?

PvP: 
Einen Healschami mit aktivierten Erdschild und guter Abhärtung musst du erst einmal down bekommen. Mit fast soviel Rüssi wie der Pala, der Selbstheilung durch Wächter der Natur (ab 30% , gibts 10% Life zurück), dem Erdschild was dir Life gibt und den Instant Heals, dem Totem des heilenden Flusses, ist der aktive, sowie der passive heal auf dich selbst sehr stark. Besonders wichtig halt im PvP. Die Abhärtung aus den Sets mildert jeden Schaden enorm.
Weiterhin, kannst du, wenn du nicht im Fokus stehst, sehr gut Heilen. Zwar weniger manaeffizient vielleicht als der Pala, aber nicht schlechter.
Dann entfernt man sehr günstig Buffs der Gegner und supportet mir den Totems, sofern die nicht zerstört werden, sehr stark die Gruppe. Windfury 4tw. Hier gibt es ein sehr großes Arsenal an nützlichen Totems.
Also:
+ Ausdauer & Langlebigkeit
+ Heilleistung
+ Gruppensupport
+/- Manaeffizienz

PvE:
Der Heilschamane im PvE zeichnet sich vor allem durch die Kettenheilung aus, die besonders im Campheal sehr gut funktioniert, da man mit recht wenig Mana sehr stark heilen kann. Weiterhin kann hat man sehr starke Single-Heal-Casts die mit Downranking gut skalieren. Somit ist man für jede Situation gerüstet, ob MT-Heal oder Gruppenheal.
Auch hier gibt es Gruppensupport en masse und das Durchhaltevermögen erlaubt auch mal ein wenig Schaden zu bekommen, ohne gleich zu sterben. Und wenn man doch stirbt, belebt man sich selbst wieder. Nennt man ja auch Hardcore-Aggro-Reducement. Einzig die Manaeffizienz ist besonders schlimm beim Schamane, wenn man halt falsch heilt oder sich falsch ausrüstet. Sollte man richtig heilen und die richtige Ausrüstung wählen, wird auch hier keine blaue Zunge bekommen.

Questen:
Der Schamane zieht aus Int Heal und Damage, was beim Questen einem zu gute kommt. Theoretisch könnte man auch im Heal-Equip questen, aber man wird wohl Casterzeugs tragen. Somit macht man auch mehr Schaden, als ein Paladin und hält trotzdem mehr aus. Ein Ele-Equip sammelt man eh an und von daher geht das auch ganz gut. Man ist zwar kein DD, macht aber mehr Schaden und hat ähnliches Equipment (Schaden und Heilung). Die anderen Heiler werden sich wohl ein komplett neues Equipment zulegen müssen und der Priester hält ja kaum etwas aus. Daher denke ich mal, geht questen mit am einfachsten für den Schamane. 

Ansonsten muss man sagen, dass der Paladin wohl noch immer der effektivste Single-Target-Healer ist, aber bei Gruppenschaden kommt er schon etwas ins Wanken. Zumindest meinen das viele Paladine, dass sie hier Probleme haben. Manaprobleme sind allerdings ein Fremdwort und dank Platte, sowie Gottesschild hält man sehr viel aus.

Der Druide ist mit Abstand der stärkste Heiler in WoW, was Gruppenheilungen angeht. Die HoTs sind sehr stark und im Notfall kann der Druide in Bär switchen um mehr auszuhalten, sofern er nicht grad in Baumform ist. Durch das Aufrechterhalten der HoTs wird der Dudu wohl meist Platz 1 im Healmeter haben. Einen großen Nachteil gibt es, denn der Dudu kann nicht rezzen. Zwar ein Battlerezz, also infight, aber das ist ja in Instanzen weniger praktisch. Oder halt weniger notwendig. Die großen Heals sollen wohl auch nicht so effektiv sein, aber halt im Gruppen-HoTen ist der Druide unschlagbar.

Der Priester als Stoffi ist natürlich ein Opfer, sollte er Aggro bekommen. Von daher ist seine Heilleistung sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen und der Tank muss auf Zack sein. Ansonsten hat der Priester ein sehr gutes Arsenal aus kleinen und großen Heilungen, sowie HoTs. Dadurch ist er ein sehr guter Allrounder, der noch nach dem Tode heilen kann. 

Praktisch sind auch die Buffs. Der Paladin hat unterschiedliche Auren und verschiedene Segen, der Schamane seine 4 Totems, der Druide seine Buffs und der Priester hat auch seine Buffs.

Letztendlich wird man immer alle Heiler brauchen, um wirklich erfolgreich zu sein. Besonders gut finde ich allerdings die Kombination aus Heal-Schami und Heal-Pala.

Alle haben Vor- und Nachteile, der Schamane ist aber sicherlich leichter zu leveln.

Wie dem auch sei, eine Klasse muss dir Spass machen. Also teste sie doch einfach einmal an und schaue welche Spielweise dir mehr Spass macht. Und demnach entscheidest du dich. Keine der klassen ist schlecht, nur eben anders. Wer falsch spielt ist sicherlich ein schlechter Vertreter seiner Klasse. Wer meint, eine Klasse sei ein schlechterer Heiler, hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## Norgannon (13. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> will ich jetzt aber auch wissen^^ schurke? mage? warlock?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh! Krieger du n00b!!!111einself 

[sich wegschmeiss ^^]


----------



## Arstiuri (13. November 2007)

warum gibt es wohl mehr als eine heilerklasse? damit eine gut ist und die anderen schlechter?
wohl kaum - jede klasse hat ihre vor und nachteile.

zum druiden noch folgendes: was dem priester sein schild ist dem druiden sein stromberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will heissen, falls ich angegriffen werde:
zack, bär = 400% rüstung
oder aber zack-katze = ducken
oder zack reisegestalt - abhauen
zack wiesel - ach nee, das war dann doch stromberg...

sonst finde ich dass alle klassen heilen können - eine kombination aus mehreren ist geradezu unschlagbar.


----------



## Arahtor (13. November 2007)

Jetzt weiß ich welche Heilerklasse vernachlässigt wurde.

DER Ich-Stann-Euch-Alle-Und-Tank-Nebenbei-Heal Schurke 

so jetzt ist es raus die schurken brauchen niemanden siekönnen alles


----------



## Wüschel1 (13. November 2007)

wenn du nen priester willst musste damit rechnen dass das lvn schwer und langweilig wird 

aber nen dudu oder schamane sind besser zu lvln

und pala naja......

die machen halt 0 schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich spiele selber nen restro schamane und es ist angenehm.......

zwar heile ich meine gegenr tod aberd as macht richtig bock!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killix3 (13. November 2007)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> welche denn???



jo ich mein damit den priester natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (als hauptheilerklasse)...
hatte er vorhin nich in der überschrift ^^ naja tut mir leid das ich einen ganzen tag nich geantwortet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (13. November 2007)

ne der hunter in seinem pet healequip


----------



## Jaaber (13. November 2007)

Schamane is eigtl der Crosshealer Nr.1 - Chain Heal ftw
Pala & Priest sind so ziemlich die geilsten MT Healer die's gibt
Druide is auch Crosshealer, Hotted halt alles voll, aber der kann auch mit HT-Skillung nen ganz guten MT-Healer abgeben.

Alles in Allem ist zu sagen, dass jede Klasse gut als Healer zu spielen ist und dass jede Klasse sowohl Cross- als auch MT-Heal machen kann, aber einige Klassen auf etwas spezialisiert ist.

MfG

Jaaber

PS: Jede Klasse hat seine Vorteile (Druide -> Anregen; Pala -> kaum oom; Schamane -> Imba Manareg- Totem; Priester -> Inspiration).


----------



## Drondos (13. November 2007)

Also beste heilerklasse kann man nich sagen aber ich spiele nen heilig priester mit vollem  vollem 2er arenaset  ( T4 zum heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)und ich bin in Bg´s seeehr zufrieden ,denn mit dem nötigem equipp kann man sich ewig obenhalten und in 2 sek den anderen 1000 mana (c.a) absaugen
Nahkämpfer bekommen einen eigentlich fast nicht tod
ABER man hats als priest nich so einfach im bg wie pala oder evtl schami ,da diese deutlich mehr rüstung haben und man als priester mit keinen leben und ohne abhärtung eigentlich keine chance hat.
Mit dem nötigem equipp sind natürlich auch die anderen klassen gut aber meiner meinung nach Priests am besten 
Mfg Drondos


----------



## Flash Shock (13. November 2007)

Also ich ha am liebsten einen Druiden als Healer dabei! Da fühl ich mich wohl, bzw eig auch bei Priestern ^^
Palas und Shamis als  Healer hat ich bis etz nur schlecht Ehfahrung....


----------



## KORNMASTER (13. November 2007)

Ich selbst zock als mainchar nen healschami und als twink nen healdudu und muss sagen mir gefällts mitn schami besser. Mit meinem dudu kann ich die grp besser healen das stimmt nur bei big crits sprich wenn der tank ordentlich ein aufn sack kriegt kommst als healdudu kaum nach weil in baumform einfach der ganz große healspell im ggsatz zu andren klassen fehlt. Also ich würd sagen als mt-healer am besten pala und oder schami für grp dudu und oder priest.


----------



## Duplexhammer (13. November 2007)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> ne der hunter in seinem pet healequip


 Genau !
Finde das sollten sie auch wieder einführen!

Aber Spass beisete jede Klasse hat was für sich und normal /heroic geht ja auch mit jeder Klasse zu heilen.
Es ist halt jede klasse etwas anderes im Healing, ich sehe das so:

Pala: + Sehr guter Single-target-Heiler durch seinen schnellen Flash of light und dadurch ewig viel mana. 
         + sehr schöne Buffs, allein deswegen  mehrere palas in den raid
         + Platte !

          - keine Hots und bei Gruppenheilung Probleme

Priester: + flexibelster Heiler der eig. alles kann: schnell heilen, aber auch mit die stärksten single-heals
              + Wille + Ausadauer Buffs
              + beste Manareg

            -  ziehen teilweise stark Aggro (große und Gruppenheals)
            -  Stoff, schwieriger in der Arena
            -  Muss für Manaschonung + Wille mit in den Diszibaum skillen, in letzterem Falle damit auf 41 Holy                
               und besten gruppenheal verzichten

Druide: + Besten Hots und damit auch durchaus Gruppen gut zu heilen + manaeffizient
            +  und Healbuff + GdW
            + Flexibel im PvE-Solo und PVP

Shamanen: + Besten Gruppenheal und Erdschild 
                  + Totems für Suopport
                  + Hält auch einiges aus

Wie man vielleicht erät spiele ich von den Obigen nur den Priester auf LEvel 70 und kann so nicht alle Schwächen wirklich erfasssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur am Rande:


> Ich spiele als Main nen Holy Pala, habe als Twink nen Priester und nen Schami
> 
> In allen Raids in denen ich bis jetzt drin war ist der Paladin in den Stats NB. 1
> 
> Von wegen er ist überfordert wenns um mehr als 1 Ziel geht zu heilen. Lichtblitz ist in 1,5 sek gecastet mit Tinket evtl noch schneller und heilt um die 3k wenns critet. Somit kannst du locker in 6 sekunden 4 Leute um mehr als 12k heilen. Da soll erst ein Priester/Druide kommen und das nachmachen



a) Ok, dass ist mal schön gerechnet mit 4 Crits
b) Ist es gut dass du schonmal ein Makro hast dass die 4 direkt hintereinander heilt und du keine millisekunde  verlierst
c) Bist du dir sicher dass du einen Preister twinkst? Ich bin mir ziemlieg sicher dass flashheal in der gleichen Zeit gecastet werden kann.


----------



## dobro (13. November 2007)

palas und priester heilen einfach nur imba, schamanen die gut equip sidn auch als main healer. druide is als main healer schlecht aba als cross healer in ner raidinstanz imba...


----------



## Achereto (14. November 2007)

rfreitag89 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines problemchen^^ Ich spiele nur zu gerne heilerklassen nur leider stehe in im Zwiespalt mit mir selbst XD
> Nur leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welche die beste Heilerklasse ist..aus diesen Grund efrage ich euch
> 
> 
> ...


Alle Klassen sind etwa gleich gut. Keine ist Universell optimal einsetzbar.
Während der Paladin beispielsweise Fokusheilung wie kein zweiter beherrscht, sterben ihm die Spieler bei Raidheilung unter den Fingern weg.
Der Priester hingegen ist für Raidheilung prädestiniert und um große Schadensmengen auf vielen Spielern schnell zu kompensieren, während er bei Fokusheilung relativ schnell kein Mana mehr hat.


----------



## RyniaUnda (14. November 2007)

Die Frage ist ja schon fast philosophisch!

Nun ich hab persönlich einen Druiden und einen Schamanen und mit beiden schon einige Heilerfahrungen gemacht. Ein Kumpel mit dem ich meistens unterwegs bin spielt Paladin und Priest.

Im Grunde unterteile ich die Heilklassen in zwei Gruppen:
Die HoT-Heiler Druide und Priest. Klarerweise ist da der Baumdruide stärker ausgeprägt, aber in Instanzen ist das Geschmackssache ob man durchgehend im Baumgestalt heilt oder nicht. Man muss ein Gefühl für seine Healticks bekommen. Weiters sehr vorteilhaft finde ich, dass man sehr gemütlich die anderen Gruppenmitglieder zwischendurch zuhoten kann und sich dann wieder auf den Tank konzentriert. Der Priest hat auf der anderen Seite sehr starke Heals die schon im damaligen 60er-Bereich auf 6000 Heal kritten konnten. Weiters ist der Priest durch sein Schild ein wichtiges Element in einem Raid. Der Druide hat dafür nur den ansich bescheidenen Dornenbuff, der dem Tank ein wenig das tanken erleichtert aber nicht drongend notwendig ist.
Die Non-HoT-Heiler Paladin und Schamane. Beide gekannt für ihre schnellen Heilstöße mit zeitweise sehr hohen krits. Durch ihre hybridartige Klasse sind sie noch dazu sehr flexible Heiler und aus meiner Sicht sehr ausdauernd. Paladin ist auf jeden Fall sehr manaeffizient und hat einige Lebensrettende Heilskills drauf. Der Schamane ist noch einen Tick schneller als der Paladin im Heilen und kritet enormst oft. Beide Klassen bieten ihren Gruppen starke Buffs an, die bei gutem Einsätzen oft über Leben und Tod entscheiden bei schweren Situationen.

Persönlich hängt es sehr oft von der Gruppe ab welche Heilklasse mir gerade viel Spass macht beim Heilen. Zusätzlich bin ich jemand der gerne mit doppelten Netz in Instanzen unterwegs ist und einen zweiten Offheiler mit nimmt, welcher aber grundsätzlich primär Schaden macht, aber im Notfall einspringen kann. Da bevorzuge ich zusätzlich paar besondere Kombinationen: Druide/Paladin, Druide/Schamane, Priester/Schamane, Priester/Paladin. D.h. am besten zwei der unterschiedlich zugeordneten HeilGruppen nehmen. Da kann sogar ein Full-Ele-Schamane zB mit einem Schadowpriest ohne Probleme durchheilen, weil zusätzlich die Vampirumarmung tickt. Genauso ein Paladin kombiniert mit einem Feral, welcher sich durch seine eigenen Schläge am Gegner sehr stark heilen kann.

Also um es zusammen zufassen: Am meisten Spass habe ich persönlich an einen Schamenheiler wegen seiner Flexibilität. Wenn ich DD oder Tank bin freue ich mich am meisten über Pala oder Priest. Druiden alleine als Heiler sind meiner Meinung nach in einigen Instanzen sehr benachteiligt und sind nochdazu von allen Heilklassen die Anspruch vollsten beim Heilen, da man ein sehr gutes Gefühl für die pure HoT-Heilung braucht.


----------



## Pandemonios (14. November 2007)

jede heilerklasse hat ihr vor- und nachteile, diese sollen hier kurz aufgeführt werden

PALADIN:
wie bereits mehrfach beschrieben ein sehr guter single-target-heiler, der ausdauernd und effektiv heilen kann, geht nur sehr, sehr langsam oom
nachteilig wirkt sich aus dass der pala nur schwer gruppen damage wegheilen kann...daher ist er eher als tank heiler zu gebrauchen
als raid heiler macht er wenig sinn , da ihm hots und gruppenheals fehlen

vorteile: sehr kurze castzeiten, manaeffizient, plattenrüsti (hällt bei aggro doch mehr aus als andere, im notfall angstblase und handauflegen[instant vollheilen dafür 100% manaverlust])

nachteile: keine grp heals und hots, relativ schwierig zu leveln da er kaum dmg macht, auf lvl70 eigentlich nur noch als heiler zu gebrauchen, vergelter und tank paladine werden gern belächelt

SCHAMANE:
sehr starker gruppenheiler, der über gute support funktionen verfügt, leider nicht grade manaeffizient wenn schlechtes equipp

vorteile: kettenheilung hat kurze castzeit und heilt sehr effektiv bis zu 5 ziele gleichzeitig, totems reduzieren aggro, stellen mana und/oder leben wieder her, erhöhen rüssi etc, sehr leicht zu leveln da er als dw-schami bzw ele-schamie sehr viel dmg machen kann, wir eigentlich mit jeder skillung auch auf lvl70 noch gerne gesehen, alles in allem ein sehr guter supporter, in raids der optimale raidheiler in kombination mit druiden nahezu unschlagbar

nachteile:nich grade manaeffizient, mana management ist das A und O, nur schwere rüstung und daher wenig selbstschutz 

DRUIDE:
ein heiler der sich zum heilen in einen baum verwandelt, sieht lustig aus und bringt sogar was
er arbeitet hauptsächlich mit (zum teil sehr starken) hots was ihn zum sehr guten gruppen- und raidheiler macht
nachteilig ist, dass er nur über einen direktheal verfügt der sehr manalastig auf dauer ist
zusammen mit schamanen unschlagbar, was der druide mit hots nicht vollheit macht der schamie mit kettenheilung und umgekehrt

vorteile: fast nur hots , daher kurze bis gar keine castzeiten, leicht zu leveln, hält im notfall (unter einschränkungen) auch einiges aus ( wenn möglichkeit besteht sich schnell in einen bären verwandeln zu können), aura von baum des lebens erhöht die gewirkte heilung auf alle grp-mitglieder , anregen ist bei allen anderen heilerklassen die schnell oom gehen (hauptsächlich priest und schamie)  gerne gesehen 

nachteile: gute direkt heals fehlen, kann schadensspitzen nur schwer ausgleichen, verfügt nur über wenig selbschutz

PRIESTER:
priester waren vor bc mit den paladinen die eigentlichen heiler, nach bc änderte sich dies grundlegend
holy-priester gibt es vergleichsweise nur noch wenige, mehr und mehr wurden nun auch schamanen und druiden als gute heiler erkannt
priester sind die allrounder unter den heilern, sie können alles aber nichts wirklich gut, sind nur in kombination mit den anderen effektiv, was auch erklärt warum immermehr leute schadow oder dizi priester spielen

vorteile: priester verfügen über das mit abstand größte heil-arsenal in wow, sie haben sehr starke große heilungen, flashheals, einen hot und gruppenheilungen
die heals der priester sind von allen die stärksten was den geheilten wert betrifft (jedoch haben auch sie nachteile die unten aufgeführt werden), verfügen ausserdemüber einen fear-ward
in punkto selbstschutz sind die priester etwa den paladinen gleich zustellen . schild, inneres feuer und fear(bring bei bossen nur bedingt etwas, mit bedacht einzusetzen) wären hier zu nennen, sie sind sehr gute heiler für dmg-spitzen und in kombination mit paladinen sehr gute tank und single-target heiler

nachteile:ausser flashheal und hot von allen heilern die längsten castzeiten (daher kommt heal abundzu zu spät) , wenig rüsti (wie bei allen stoffträgern) , nur bedingt manaeffizient (flash und gruppen heals kosten vergleichsweise viel mana)

Beim priester ist ebenfalls entscheidungsabhängig welche rasse man spielt..die einzelnen fähigkeiten werden hier nochmal aufgeführt:

Mensch: verfügt über die fähigkeit, instant jemanden voll zu heilen (da ich horlder bin kann ich diese fähigkeit nicht genau benennen und beschreiben)

Zwerg und Drenai: "Züchtigung" fügt heiligschaden zu und betäubt darauf einen gegener kurzzeitig

Nachtelf: "Sternenregen" ein cast der direkt-dmg verursacht
             "Elunes Anmut"  erhöht kurzeitig die ausweichchance gegen alle arten von schaden

Troll: "Schattenschild" gegner die den troll angreifen bekommen schattenschaden zugefügt (3 aufladungen)
        "Verhexung der Schwäche"  ein debuff der die angriffkraft des gegner s herrabsetzt

Untoter Und Blutelf: "Berührung der schwäche" ein buff der nahkampf-angreifer kurzzeitig schwächt
                             "Verschlingende seuche" ein weiter dots im arsenal der untoten priester

alle einzelnen rassen-priester fähigkeiten sind mir nicht bekannt, daher bitte ergänzen falss etwas fehlen sollte


Ach die volkseigenschafften können zur entscheidung welchen priester man spielen sollte beitragen

im folgenden nenn ich nur die relevanten fähigkeiten der rassen

Drenai: "Gabe der Naaru" ein weiterer hot über den aber alle drenai verfügen

Zwerge: "Steinhaut" erhöhte rüstung und fearimmun (selbstschutz)

Menschen:" Aufmerksamkeit" erhöhte verstohlenheits entdeckung ( eigentlich nur im pvp zu gebrauchen)

Nachtelfen: "Verstohlenheit" geht ähnlich wie schurken oder druiden in stealth bis man sich bewegt oder ein zauer gewirkt wird

Trolle : "Berserker" castzeiten werden kurzzeitig um bis zu 30% reduziert , ausserdem erhöhte lebens und manaregeneration (AUCH IM KAMPF)

Untote: "Wille der verlassenen" fear,stun etc immunität, (eher fürs pvp, funktioniert nicht in bosskämpfen zB gruul)

Blutelfen: "Arkaner Strom" zieht Mana vom gegener ab (3 mal stapelbar)
              "Manadurst" das abgezogene mana von "Arkaner strom" wird dem priester zugefügt, alle aufladungen verbraucht, ausserdem werden gegener in reichweite für kurze zeit (ca. 2 sekunden) zum schweigen gebracht , funktioniert nicht in bosskämpfen (das schweigen meine ich^^)
sowohl im pve als auch im pvp daher gut zu gebrauchen


so das wars^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salv (14. November 2007)

EDIT *argh* als ich den Post verfasst habe, war der von Pandemonius noch nicht da, ich schwörs ;-) 

Man kann doch die Heilklassen nicht so direkt vergleichen.

Es kommt auf die Einsatzgebiete an wie
1.) Arena PVP
2.) PVE Raid Gruppenheilung
3.) PVE Raid MT Heilung
4.) Fazit

ad 1.)
Ich spiele einen Heilig-Priester und fühle mich in der Arena trotz 321 Abhärtung als Opfer gegen Melee Klassen. Der Priester hat definitiv die geringste Rüstung und was einen Paladin kaum juckt haut einen Priester schon ziemlich aus den Socken.
Persönlich finde ich Druiden als die besten Arena-Heiler, denn sie können auf jede Situation reagieren. Gestaltwandeln entfernt einen jeden Effekt wie Kniesehne, die Bärgestalt verhindert Manabrand etc.
Schamanen kann ich hier kaum einschätzen. Ich dispelle das Erdschild als erstes und danach hat der Schamane kaum mehr zu melden wenn er im Fokus ist. Der Instant-Heal ist ganz nett, aber verlängert sein Leben nur für kurze Zeit. Wie der Schamane mit dem Erdschild ist kann ich leider nicht sagen...

Abgesehn davon sind auch die Heilbäume etwas unausgeglichen. Alle Heilklassen bis auf den Priester besitzen nur 1 Talentbaum, werfen den Großteil der Punkte hinein und sind für PVE und die Arena gerüstet. 
Leider nicht so der Priester: Ist man Disziplin geskillt überlebt man in der Arena um einiges länger, hat aber kaum mehr was bei der Heilung im PVE Raid zu melden. 

Bei knapp 2000+Heal wirkt sich das zum Beispiel so aus, dass meine Große Heilung mit Heilig-Skillung bis zu 1200 pro Cast mehr raushaut... doch einiges!

ad 2.) Bei der Gruppenheilung mit AoE Schaden sind der Schamane und der Priester top. Als Priester mit Kreis der Heilung und der Gruppenheilung ziehe im Heilmeter allen anderen davon, wenn die Sprüche richtig angewandt wurden. Schamanen sind mit ihrer Kettenheilung ähnlich gut unterwegs.

Bei einem vergangenen Raid war ich mit 2 Schamanen und einem Paladin in Karazhan unterwegs. Dem Paladin war es schon extrem langweilig, denn bei 2x Kettenheilung und einem AoE-Heilenden Priester bleibt kaum mehr Arbeit übrig ;-)

Druiden haben durch die Hots hier einen kleinen Nachteil. Bei Trashmobs muss ich ja nicht auf mein Mana achten ab einem Equipp-Level und da wird einfach losgecastet. Die Hots Ticken also meistens ins Leere, wenn andere Klassen mit ihren 1,5s Sprüchen die Gruppe am Leben halten.

ad 3.) Als MT Heiler sind an sich alle Klassen relativ gut zu gebrauchen. Das Erdschild des Schamanen bringt einiges an Erleichterung, Druiden Hots und das "Erneuern" des Priesters halten den Tank am Leben wenn Fear oder andere Effekte die Heiler außer Gefecht setzen. Paladine können extrem viel über die zeit heilen, ohne wirklich ooM zu gehen. 

Meiner Meinung nach macht es hier die Kombination: einen Druide und Priester zusammen ergibt zum Beispiel eine gute Kombination wenn der Tank schon gutes Equipp hat und keine zu großen Dmg-Spitzen kommen. Mit alle Hots am target kann man schön aus der 5 Sekunden Regel kommen und mit der Willenskraft reggen.

Priester und Schamanen haben außerdem als einzige Heilklassen (das verbesserte Handauflegen des Paladins mal außen vor gelassen) die Fähigkeit durch kritische Heilungen den Tank an Rüstung gewinnen zu lassen. (Leider überschreiben sich die Effekte beider Klassen :-( aber man kann ja nicht alles haben)

ad 4.)
Es gibt keine ultimative Heilklasse, sondern für jede Situation eine weniger oder besser geeignete. Es kommt auch weit auf die Spielweise an. Ich kenne kaum Spieler, die als Paladin Siegel richten und der Gruppe somit zusätzliche Buffs ermöglichen. Genausowenig haben viele Priester oder Druiden Ahnung von der 5 Sekunden Regel etc.


Schlußwort: Mein erster Post hier, ich hoffe nicht über die Stränge geschlagen zu haben (das Thema interessiert mich einfach) und vielleicht hat sich der eine oder andere auch den ganzen Text durchgelesen.


----------



## Makalvian (14. November 2007)

ist wieder mal witzig zu betrachten das es den meisten leuten nur darum geht oben im heilmeter zu stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie von den vorrendern schon korekkt kuntgegeben es gibt keine ultimative heilklasse jeder hat seine stärken und schwächen .... So wird es auch hoffentlich immer bleiben ist ja auch klar das hier jeder seinen eigenen char als den besten hervorhebt .... So man einen ja auch nichtübel nehmen ^^  Wenn jemand meint er kennt alle klassen und alle heiler zeig mir deinen account ich will alle heiler sehen die zumindest annähernd ein t5 teil haben derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

An sich wurde es ja bereits gesagt, jede Klasse hat Stärken und Schwächen. Auch ein nicht zu verachtendes Kriterium ist, wie gut derjenige seinen Char spielen kann...ich kann aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen, dass ich lieber in Gruppen mit Priestern oder Paladinen als Heiler als in Gruppen mit Schamanen oder Druiden bin, geht dann irgendwie besser, schneller, bequemer...is jetz aber wie gesagt meine subjektive Ansicht.


----------



## greenandmean (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

hab nen schamanen 70er Heal (Greenandmean) und nen Pala 70er Heal (Holyfire). Beide auch schon länger, kann also fundiert meinen Senf dazu geben^^:

Schami: Wird von mir überwiegend im PVP genutzt. Im Gegensatz zu Zeiten als Ele-Schami steht er, ist er doch immer first-target ^^, ne kleine Weile länger im Arena - Kampf und kann sich perm. hochheilen und hoffen, daß der Partner (bei mir ein Schurke) in der Zeit bis er ohm ist einen der Gegner down hat und den anderen anschließend übernimmt. Bin ich ohm, nehm ich die Zweihänder in die Hand und hoffe auf einen Krit. ^^ (hat schon manchen Stoffi der Allis das Leben gekostet hehe). Bei Inis-ist er als sehr guter und Flexibler Supporter erste Wahl. Die Totems sind bei richtiger Wahl das Fett zum schmieren eines reibungslosen Runs. Die Heal ist bei kleinen Gruppen durchaus für die komplette Gruppe ausreichend. Muss halt Wasser saufen wie ein Mage. ^^ Bei Kara etc. ist die Mana ebenfalls ausreichend, da es genug andere Healer (Paladine, Druide...) gibt, die entlasten. Wir gehen immer mit 3Heilern Kara. Dass reicht, wenn auf Mana-Reg. geachtet wird. Für längere Bosskämpfe müssen die Dmg.-Klassen halt sich auch mal zurückziehen und einen Verband einwerfen, damit der Schami nicht (und das ist halt nunmal so) ohm geht und dumm in der Gegen starrt bis der nächste Manatrank einsetzbar ist. In BG`s bin ich 9 von 10 Durchgängen an erster Stelle. Mit ausreichend Wasser (Zaunpfal an die Mages, rückt mal mehr wasser raus, ist euer Leben^^) ist er m. E. grad in Zusammenarbeit mit Add-On`s wie Grid unverzichtbar für Gruppen die auch gerne gewinnen wollen. Es lebe die Kettenheilung Yeah. ^^

Fazit: Ich liebe meinen Schami, er ist abwechslungsreicht, strategisch fordernd und wenn er heute nach dem Patch auch noch +Zaubeschaden bekommt, cleare ich Kara allein (Zwinker). Leider wird er immer noch von vielen Raidleadern mißverstanden. Aber spätestens wenn ein Mob auf den Mainhealer raufrennt und mein Schami den noch abnehmen und überleben kann bis der Tank den wieder übernommen hat, wissen sie es besser.


Paladin:

Die lieb ick auch, ist sooo niedlich als Elfe. Habe am Anfang verstärkt auf Heal-Plus-Ausrüstung Wert gelegt und bin mit Urmondstoff-Set (bestse Ausrüstung aus Eigenfabrikation) rumgerannt. Der Heal in Inis, in Raids als MT (ist schon ausreichend benannt worden) ist super. Aufgrund der Mana-Reg. waren die eigene Reg.Rate für alles ausreichend. Easy going. Gut man musste eben sich öfters mal entscheiden, heile ich wenn die Gruppe insgesamt Schaden bekommt den MT hoch und lass den Mage verrecken? oder nehm ich große heals auf die DDs und heile in letzer Sec. den MT mit Handauflegen hoch und pfeif doch nen Trank ein? Aber bei einer vernünftigen Gruppe (auch in Heros) ist der Pala als alleiniger Healer vollkommen ausreichend bzw. erste Sahne. Grad bei Kara - Maid ist er mit Segen der Opferung zum Durchheilen des MT unverzichtbar. Bin jetzt auf Platte umgestiegen und merke, daß die Rüssi durchaus von Vorteil ist. Bisher war sie nebensächlich, weil eine guter Tank eine Platte überflüssig macht aber bei div. Kara-Events ist es schon von Vorteil, mal wieder aus dem shakle rausgebrochene Mos (bei mores z. B.) einzufangen bis der Tank da ist. Leider leidet die Heal-Leistung noch wgn. Equipt-Mangels aber es geht trotzdem. 
PVP steh ich länger als ein Schami, nicht weil ich so tolle Rüssi habe sondern weil im Gegensatz zum Schami der Pala nicht das first Target ist. Seltsamerweise. Damit hab ich Ruhe und kann heilen. Nur wenn alle Gegner die Dmg. fokussieren reicht mein Heal nicht aus. 

Fazit: Als Fokus - Healer super mit netten Gimmicks. Kleiner Tip an die die es noch nicht wissen: Ich leg nebem dem Blitzheal immer einen Stufe 7-8 großen Heal sowie den 11? ganz großen Heal nebeneinander. So kann man bei entsprchender Skillung durch alle 12 sec. mal den mittelgroßen heal benutzen, die Cast-Zeit für die gr. Heals um 0,5 sec. verringert halten, was in Grenzsituationen durchaus mal nützlich ist. 
Ansonsten ist der Pala eine einfach zu spielende Healerklasse, gut geeignet für Leute die es ruhiger mögen und immer gerne in Grp. spielen.

Das wars. CU und viel Spass


----------



## Lootelf (14. November 2007)

Guest1 schrieb:


> Letztens in Sethekk kam jedenfalls von einem (70er) Krieger: "aua, 6k heilcrits".


Wer Paladine kennt, für den ist es unbestritten, dass ein Pala sehr hohe kritische Heilungen erzeugt. Auch wenn der Pala zugunsten seiner Kritwertung gerne auf den ein oder anderen Heilbonus verzichtet. Dank hoher Krit-Wertung auf seiner Rüstung haut er diese kritischen Heilungen praktisch ständig raus. Gerade dadurch, dass der Paladin faktisch auf seine häufigen kritischen Heilungen vetrauen kann, heilt er selterner, was ihm zusätzlich zu den 60% Manareg einen immensen Manavorteil, der unserem Raid schon mehrfach den Allerwertesten gerettet hat, weil bei unerwartet langen Kämpfen alle anderen Heilerklassen bereits oom waren und der Pala einfach die Zeit bis zum nächsten Manapot mühelos überbrücken kann.

Viel trauriger ist die Aussage des Kriegers, der sich über 6k-Krits wundert. Der hat offenbar noch keinen halbwegs anständigen Heiler hinter sich gehabt.





Wüschel schrieb:


> wenn du nen priester willst musste damit rechnen dass das lvn schwer und langweilig wird


Was mal ausgewiesener Unfug ist.
Du kannst einen Priester auf zwei Arten hochspielen. Entweder solo als Schattenpriester. Damit levelst du sehr schnell und stehst anderen Damagedealern in nichts nach, oder du spielst ihn als Diziplin/Heilig-Priester hoch und verbringst deine Zeit weniger mit Quests als in Instanzen und lernst das Heilerhandwerk von der Picke auf.
Schwer und langweilig ist beides nicht. Wenn du es als langweilig empfindest, ist der Priester einfach nur nicht die richtige Klasse für dich.

Ich möchte aber Neulingen nicht unbedingt empfehlen, eine Heilklasse als ersten Charakter anzufangen. Ein "Farm-Char" im Hintergrund macht das Heilerleben deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Lootelf (14. November 2007)

Pandemonios schrieb:


> Mensch: verfügt über die fähigkeit, instant jemanden voll zu heilen (da ich horlder bin kann ich diese fähigkeit nicht genau benennen und beschreiben)



oO

"Jemand" wäre dann nur ich selbst, und "vollheilen" bezieht sich auf Level70-Priester mit einem HP-Pool von unter 3000. Zum Glück soll ja "Verzweifeltes Gebet" ab Patch 2.3 auch auf die Heil-Boni zurückgreifen, was dann glücklicherweise je nach Equip ca. 4-5k Leben wiederherstellt. Aber wie gesagt, nur beim Priester selbst, nicht bei anderen.

Das was du sicher meinst ist "Handauflegen". Das können nur die Paladine, von denen aber alle.


----------



## Bongstar (25. November 2007)

also ich selbst spiel einen heilig pala.
bin eiegntlich nie oom. lichtblitz reicht meistens aus, große heilung heilt eigentlich jeden schaden egal in welcher größe schnell und effektiv.
dazu komen dinge wie garantierter crit, 15sekunden lang halbierung aller manakosten, 100% chance bei einem crit 60% mana wiederzubekomen.
hat man aggro hilft hammer des zorns weiter. hat man erst mal wieder 6 sekuden ruhe. mit über 10k rüssi hält man auch einiges mehr als nen priester. man geht sicher nicht gleich drauf nur weil sich mal ein mob zu einem verirrt.
da nen pala selbst in vergelterform keien schaden macht kann man genauso gut auch heilig alleine questen. mit heiliger schock, siegel der vergeltung und siegel des kreuzfahrers brauch man nur knapp 600 mana pro mob um ihn in 15 sekunden zu legen. das ist zwar langsamer als andere klassen aber ein nicht shadow priester bekommt gar nchts tot.


----------



## Juliy (25. November 2007)

Dudu. Punkt.


----------

